

Meet Margaret Hamilton, the badass '60s programmer who saved the moon landing - denzil_correa
http://www.vox.com/2015/5/30/8689481/margaret-hamilton-apollo-software#m06g03f20b15

======
carrotleads
Quite interesting that it was seen as women's work then. Would that mean her
team was predominantly women as well?

Does anyone print out their source code nowadays? I remember seeing that some
15 years back..

